# NBA All-Star 2013/14: Toronto Raptors



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok, so we are heavily represented across many of the events, so here is the thread to discuss thoughts, excitement and all the good stuff. 



*DeMar DeRozan, 2013-14 NBA All Star.*










*DeMar DeRozan, NBA Skills Challenge competitor*










*Terrence Ross, 2012/13 Slam Dunk Champion, 2013/14 competitor*










*Jonas Valanciunas, NBA Rising Stars Sophmore selection*


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Biggest surprise? DeMar in the skills challenge. That's so out of left field.

I dislike that Ross seems to be the forgotten man out East in the Dunk Contest, how can the reigning champion not be the Team Captain?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey!! Good to have you back PP!
What's the skinny on this years dunk contest? Leo was saying something about a new 'team' format? Instead of the usual?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Oladipo will be taking the skills competition very seriously. I'd have to say he's the favorite.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Hey!! Good to have you back PP!
> What's the skinny on this years dunk contest? Leo was saying something about a new 'team' format? Instead of the usual?


Thanks, it's great to be back in the real world 

This is probably the best summary I could come across... Link



> *Okay, so how does it work now?*
> 
> There are six participants, three from each conference. The participants from the East are Paul George, John Wall and Terrence Ross. The participants from the West are Damian Lillard, Ben McLemore and Harrison Barnes. Last year's All-Star Weekend introduced the whole East vs. West competition for the Saturday night events, and it looks like they'll be continuing that this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks pretty good!! Thanks for the link and details. 
The format sounds a lot freer and a lot less contrived than before. I doubt itll be as smooth as portrayed and that first 90 seconds is going to be a crazy free for all. Teams are going to have to practice routines and sequencing in order to look prepared and get the most dunks in. Cause that'll be both quantanty and quality based scoring. 
Cool !!
Derozan in skills should be funny. Did those that invited him notice how he bounces the ball off his own foot at least twice a game?? Is that considered a skill? Hahahaaa


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why'd they have to insult the Lakers like that?!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I read somewhere Terrence Ross is practising with the Team Flight Brothers for this contest. Please Ross, pull out some Vince-esque shit.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ben said:


> I read somewhere Terrence Ross is practising with the Team Flight Brothers for this contest. Please Ross, pull out some Vince-esque shit.


You read correct, he's been doing stuff with them for around a month now, I fully expect him to do some special dunks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who the hell are team flight brothers?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Who the hell are team flight brothers?


Dunk crew. Used to watch loads of their videos a few years back.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice. Dunk number 2 is most impressive to me. People need to quit with the elbow. That belongs to Vince and that's the first thing anyone will think of when they see it.

I'm also tired of jumping over people. Guys need to drop the props. Jumping over a dude never works well in the dunk comp in my opinion.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^I like the 540 reverse. Just cos T-Dub's such a small guy that dunk looks crazy. Smooth too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So today I sat down and reflected on DeMar DeRozan. I honestly don't think I've cared this much for a player since Vince. He cares and his talent has come to a level that is simply.... All-Star.

When I hit the realisation that he is now an All-Star, I had to stop and almost got emotional. He has played so hard and elevated his game to level that nobody expect him to hit. Aside from James Harden, we dont have a legitimate better SG in the league. He scores, he plays defense and he loves this city. 

To DeMar... :cheers:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> So today I sat down and reflected on DeMar DeRozan. I honestly don't think I've cared this much for a player since Vince. He cares and his talent has come to a level that is simply.... All-Star.
> 
> When I hit the realisation that he is now an All-Star, I had to stop and almost got emotional. He has played so hard and elevated his game to level that nobody expect him to hit. Aside from James Harden, we dont have a legitimate better SG in the league. He scores, he plays defense and he loves this city.
> 
> To DeMar... :cheers:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh: 

I guess I just really love the Raptors.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I guess I just really love the Raptors.


You are the only non-Canadian I know that is a Raptors fan and I respect that. Do your friends and what not think you're crazy for being a Raptors fan?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> You are the only non-Canadian I know that is a Raptors fan and I respect that. Do your friends and what not think you're crazy for being a Raptors fan?


I think anybody that is a fan of a perennial losing franchise has to be a little crazy.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> I think anybody that is a fan of a perennial losing franchise has to be a little crazy.


Story of my life.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Story of my life.


Mine, too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I've been away all weekend. Missed everything :-( 
At least I was (still am) on a snowboarding mini-vacation so it's all worth it but I can't wait to catch up later on tonight and check out all these links!!!
Thanks for efforts guys!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He managed not to bounce the ball off his foot... He also didn't seem to be going at full speed either.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Great Pics PP!! That was a great suit my boy had too. Kudos to him for not using his foot for a change too. We'll all have to keep our eyes out for that. It's just too funny!! 
Judging from the final score I think the only work was on offense and only for those who cared. I think DD was just happy to be there. 

I like the tight tshirts though. Not sure about those east west emblems though. Kinda tacky.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------

